# Foto bearbeiten



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Mai 2007)

Hi.

Und zwar würde mich interessieren wie man folgendes Foto bearbeiten kann, sodas der Hintergrund unscharf wird und nur die Blüte und der Baum links scharf sind.






Was muss ich da einstellen? Ich habe PhotoImpact XL und PhotoImpact 11.


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Was meinst Du ?

   


das Beste wäre doch gleich mit der Tiefenschärfe zu arbeiten

(Blendenpriorität und Blende max auf )

ansonsten würde ich  über Auswahlfunktionen selektieren
eventuell Ebenen anlegen und in verschiedenen Stufen weichzeichnen


mfG


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Hi Mirko,

also nachträglich habe ich sowas auch noch nicht gemacht.
Da ich nicht so die Fotofachfrau bin "knipse" ich immer noch zu 99,9% mit den in die Kamera integrierten Automatik-Programmen.
Bei Deinem Motiv hätte ich demzufolge gleich den sogenannten "Makro-Modus" unserer Kamera gewählt.
Damit verschwimmt (bei genügend Abstand) der Hintergrund automatisch.


----------



## Joachim (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

@Karsten
Bild 1 sieht klasse aus - aber Bild 

@Mirko
Mit welcher Software bearbeitest du denn deine Fotos?

EDIT:  schiebt sich doch glatt noch wer dazwischen ...


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Hallo Joachim 

regnet wohl ?    

__________________________________________



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> ....... Ich habe PhotoImpact XL und PhotoImpact 11.



 

DAS waren zwei liederliche Beispiele mit viel und wenig Weichzeichner
auf der Hintergrundebene   (Adope Photoshop)

Kein Wettkampf !  


mfG


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Hi Leute.

Das was ich meine sieht ungefähr so aus.
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/4456/display/8922114
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/4456/display/8919916
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/4456/display/8920286

Der Hintergrund unscharf, nur die Blüte scharf.
Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht ob das sie jeweiligen Fotografen im Nachhinein bearbeitet haben oder das gleich beim fotografieren so eingestellt haben.


@ Annett:
Ich fotografiere auch meist nur mit der Automatikeinstellung der Kamera.


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Hallo

eindeutig über die Steuerung der Tiefenschärfe und der Wahl des Standortes
um keinen zu unruhigen Hintergrund zu haben 

auch sollte man sich auf EIN Motiv konzentrieren 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2831/?q=tiefensch%E4rfe


http://www.natur-makro.de/tipps-schaerfentiefe.htm
http://www.natur-makro.de/tipps-beugungsunschaerfe.htm

nachbearbeiten ist auch immer etwas anrüchig !  

oder man macht es richtig gut ...............

mfG


----------



## Joachim (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

@Karsten
Auch Landwirte haben irgendwann Feierabend  

Das mit der Software hab ich überlesen  

Photoshop ist schon ne feine Sache, vorausgesetzt man hat nen ordentlichen Rechner ...


----------



## Ondine (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Hallo Mirko,

ob es mit PhotoImpact so geht weiß ich nicht, aber mit Photoshop geht das schon . . . und mit sehr viel Geduld: Das Motiv, das scharf abgebildet im Vordergrund stehen soll, muss freigestellt werden . . . dann kannst Du die Hintergrundebene beliebig bearbeiten. 
Einfacher ist es, wenn man gleich mit der Tiefenschärfe spielt. Ich finde übrigens jetzt schon den Hintergrund unscharf genug, alles andere sieht, wenn es nachbearbeitet worden ist, irgendwie künstlich aus. Eine sorgfältige Vorauswahl Motiv/Standort/Hintergrund erspart 'ne Menge Arbeit . . .

LG
Britta


----------



## Joachim (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Hallo Britta,

mit welcher Ausrüstung fotografierst du denn so?


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Servus Mirko

Wie Karsten und die Anderen schon geschrieben haben geht das am besten mit dem Spiel der Tiefenschärfe !!!!

Aber da du eine Ixus v2 dein Eigen nennst wirst das nur durch die geeignete Programmwahl "Makromodus" (wie Annett auch schon schrieb) annähernd hinbekommen. 

Mit einer D-SLR mit Makroobjektiv wärst am besten beraten !!!

Siehe hier:
 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Ondine (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*




			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Britta,
> 
> mit welcher Ausrüstung fotografierst du denn so?


. . . Ausrüstung  klingt irgendwie etwas pompös, wenn ich daran zurückdenke, wie ich mich früher mit einer Minolta und einem Koffer voll Zubehör auf die Pirsch gemacht habe . . . inzwischen ist die samt Zubehör verkauft und ich habe nur noch eine SONY DSC H1 . . . und da gibt es noch viel zu Experimentieren. Es gibt da sehr viele Programme, die ich noch nicht alle so richtig ausgetestet habe, und - das ist das Schöne - Manuell geht auch, darauf wollte ich einfach nicht verzichten. 

Der Boomerang bei der Digifotografie ist einfach die Option der Nachbearbeitung, finde ich zumindest, früher hat man sich das gut überlegt wie man was fotografiert, heute stiefelt man einfach los, drückt auf den Auslöser bis die Speicherkarte voll ist, um dann stundenlang am Computer zu sitzen und zu versuchen die Ausbeute einer Verschlimmbesserung zu unterziehen  :crazy: Ich erinnere mich, wie ich den ersten Photoshop-Kurs besucht habe, da war einer, der kam mit einem Bild, wo er die "roten" Augen weghaben wollte und der Hintergrund hatte ihm auch nicht gefallen - bei einem Portrait   hätte er sich ein bisschen mit der Blitztechnik beschäftigt und sein Opfer vor einen anderen Hintergrund gesetzt, hätte er sich viel Arbeit erspart . . . aber Photoshop machts möglich 

LG
Britta


----------



## Hypo (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Hallo
Lade dir mal Picasa von Google runter .
Da kannst du unter Effekte  auch ne menge machen.
Ist ein nettes kleines Programm.Einach mal austesten.

gruß Hypo


----------



## Roland (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Und zwar würde mich interessieren wie man folgendes Foto bearbeiten kann, sodas der Hintergrund unscharf wird und nur die Blüte und der Baum links scharf sind.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mirko,

wollest Du das Bild so verändern:


----------



## Joachim (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Hallo Roland,

denke mal schon so - nur am Stamm links/mittig hast du noch etwas zu viel schärfe...

Womit hast du es bearbeitet?


----------



## Roland (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Hallo Joachim,

Picasa2

ist aber nicht so rausgekommen wie bei mir auf dem Schirm


----------



## Joachim (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Vielleicht liegts an der Komprimierung? 

Werd mir das Picasa2 mal anschaun und antesten


----------



## Roland (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Hallo,

neuer Versuch


----------



## Joachim (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Nee - da war der erste besser (bis auf den Stamm  ) so wie jetze sieht es etwas psychedelisch (schreibt man das so? ) aus


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Foto bearbeiten*

Hi Roland.

Hmm, auf dem ersten sehen eigentlich keinen Unterschied. Bei dem zweiten ist es ein bisschen zu viel.

Ist ja egal. Das Bild sieht eigentlich gut so aus wie es ist.


Danke für die Tips und Ratschläge.


----------

